# Consulta sobre tweeters



## Guillermemomemin (May 25, 2011)

Hola a todos

Hoy compre unos tweeters bala de 400w, pero el filtro todavia no lo compro

los tweeters traen su filtro, nadamas que es un electrolitico POLAR de 4.7 microfaradios, y con ese filtro suenan algo feo, por eso el filtro se los voy a cambiar.

se que los tweeters con un filtro de 1 microfaradio de poliester sin resistencia suenan muy bien, pero en la tienda de electronica me ofrecieron unos filtros de 3.3 microfaradios de un material parecido a la ceramica. me dicen que esos son los filtros especiales para audio, pero la verdad no estoy muy seguro porque he leido informacion sobre los filtros que tiene que ser de poliester y la verdad no se cual comprar. ademas el filtro que me ofrecen me lo venden algo caro (5 veces mas de los que vale un filtro de poliester) y no se cual comprar


otra duda
he visto que a veces a los tweeters les colocan una esecie de corneta, y a veces no. pregunte en la tienda de electronica que si era necesari ponerle esa especie de corneta y me dijeron que no, que el tweeter ya traia eso incluido, pero la verdad no se para que sera eso.

repito, son 2 tweeters bala de 400 watts


----------



## Mandrake (May 25, 2011)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> . . . los tweeters traen su filtro, nadamas que es un electrolitico POLAR de 4.7 microfaradios, y con ese filtro suenan algo feo . . .
> 
> . . . se que los tweeters con un filtro de 1 microfaradio de poliester sin resistencia suenan muy bien . . .



La explicacion a esa diferencia es sencilla: la impedancia y frecuencia de corte NO ES LA MISMA, cuando utiliza condensadores de diferentes valores.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (May 25, 2011)

pero con cual suena mejor? con el filtro de poliester o el que comente que me ofrecieron


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 25, 2011)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> pero con cual suena mejor?


Define: ¿qué es para ti "sonar mejor"?

Seguido de: ¿que quieres lograr?


----------



## Guillermemomemin (May 26, 2011)

yo hablaba sobre la calidad de audio

pretendo poner los tweeters junto con unos woofers de 12" de 180 wrms


Aviso: ya compre los filtros que me ofrecian, son caron pero si valen la pena, ya los probe y los tweeters tienen un sonido muy bueno


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 26, 2011)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> yo hablaba sobre la calidad de audio


Puesto que somos subjetivos y cada quién expresa, sobre como percibe los sonidos, con palabras un poco extrañas. Mi intención era que explicaras que es para ti "sonar bien" o a que le llamas calidad de audio. 

Aunque siempre se dice que la calidad de audio es una reproducción totalmente fiel a la original, te guste o no. O sea, es cuando hablamos de un sistema de reproducción de sonido plano y una distorsión armónica baja. 



> pretendo poner los tweeters junto con unos woofers de 12" de 180 wrms


Lo cual, para lograr una mejoría, primero tendrías que igualar Presión Sonora entre ambos componentes, y lo que se hace casi siempre es atenuar el Tweeter con una resistencia, luego escoger un punto de cruce donde se solapen o no las vías. 



> los tweeters traen su filtro


Si esos tweeter's ya traían sus filtros, por algo será. Si con el nuevo filtro has bajado el punto de corte así sin mas, es posible que en futuro dañes el Tweeter por sobreexcursión.



> ya compre los filtros que me ofrecian, son caron pero si valen la pena


No solo porque son caros, valen la pena. Lo suyo era guiarse por especificaciones técnicas, antes de irse al azar.



PD: al parecer le gusta la guitarra, y tal vez toque ese instrumento. Por lo cual, le digo: es muy diferente producir sonido, que reproducir sonido.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (May 26, 2011)

esque prove los filtros con el capacitor que traian y sonaban feo, pues es un capacitor electrolitico y tengo entendido que esos bajan calidad musical. ya teniendo los filtros que compre los compare los dos, y la verdad me gusta mas con los que compre, pues el sonido es mas brillante y mas claro


----------



## Mandrake (May 27, 2011)

Guillermemomemin dijo:


> esque prove los filtros con el capacitor que traian y sonaban feo, pues es un capacitor electrolitico y tengo entendido que esos bajan calidad musical. ya teniendo los filtros que compre los compare los dos, y la verdad me gusta mas con los que compre, pues el sonido es mas brillante y mas claro



No sea tonto: al utilizar un condensador _*de menor valor que el original*_, la _*impedancia aumenta*_ y reduce la señal que ataca al transductor. En resumen: menos potencia para el tweeter.


----------



## Guillermemomemin (May 27, 2011)

Pero con el filtro de  4.7 uf pasaban algunos graves al tweeter y esos zumbaban un poco. Ahora con el nuevo filtro esos bajos ya no se escuchan y asi el tweeter ya no zumba. Los agudos que eran los que queria que pasaran pasan por igual y los graves se eliminan.


----------

